# Hello, from Arkansas.



## 1971 FJ (Oct 2, 2010)

New to AT and stopping in to say hello.:shade:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

hello from a few hours south


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*








to *Archery Talk* 1971 FJ. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

